# 06 Sentra Front Lip Question



## Quatra05 (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could get a front lip for my 06 Sentra, besides the Nismo version online? Please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

you talking about the body kit?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Besides an actual body kit. There's only two options for lips on the 04-06 Sentras that I have seen. One of which is the Nismo. The other is the Ford Mach 1 lip which requires slight modification, but still looks good imo. 
check it--> Where can i find this lip???? - b15sentra.net forums


----------



## Quatra05 (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok cool any idea of how much one costs? that pic looks good though, I mean the Nismo one looks good but damn its expensive!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nismo is indeed expensive. I don't have an idea of what one would cost. But you should be able to call up any ford service department and ask for the price.


----------



## Quatra05 (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool Thanks for the insight!


----------

